# $/€ 2500 Free Play - No Deposit Required!



## goopxx (Dec 20, 2009)

Sun Vegas Casino Promotions

Check Out  Fantastic Promotions


$/€ 2500 Free Play - No Deposit Required

free 30 spin 

Sun Vegas Free Play $/€ 2500 Free 
Get ready for fun in the Sun with a HOT $/€2500 and 60 Minutes FREE!


Are you game? Sun Vegas Casino will give you $2500 and 60 minutes to win as much as you can – RISK FREE! See how much cash you can make!

PLUS – We’ll thay you 100 FREE MAX PAYLINE SPINS on our top slot: Break da Bank Again! 
Once you’ve claimed your Freeplay winnings contact  Helpdesk and claim your 100 FREE SPINS!

Where do I start? 
1. Download our free, easy-to-use software 
2. Register a Real Casino Account. 
3. Click the Free Play button. 


It’s as easy as 1-2-3! You’ll have $2500 in FREE casino credits and 60 Minutes– start playing!


----------



## goopxx (Jul 22, 2014)

goopxx said:


> Sun Vegas Casino Promotions
> 
> Check Out  Fantastic Promotions
> 
> ...


 well this promos still a live after long time and i am behind it after 5 years still makes players money i have try it myself.


----------

